# Service Entrance Conductors



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Suggestions on what you guys use to splice Service Entrance Conductors to the Service Drop Conductors from the POCO. I have always used Butt splices. Is there any other preferred methods?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Whatever the POCO specs. We don't get choices.

We use Fargo bugs and covers.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Whatever the POCO specs. We don't get choices.
> 
> We use Fargo bugs and covers.


 Speedy I have not heard the term Fargo bugs. Are they like the Blackburn W compression connectors and C covers? Been along time since I have spliced a service entrance cable, and for the life of me I cannot remember the exact number of the W type connectors. :001_huh: Not 100% sure that they are even Blackburn brand... As I have always said. " Of all the things that I have lost it is my mind that I miss the most!"


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> Suggestions on what you guys use to splice Service Entrance Conductors to the Service Drop Conductors from the POCO. I have always used Butt splices. Is there any other preferred methods?





Absolutetruthz said:


> Suggestions on what you guys use to splice Service Entrance Conductors to the Service Drop Conductors from the POCO. I have always used Butt splices. Is there any other preferred methods?


I thought the POCO always made those connections? At least they do in FPL land.

POCO here uses pre-insulated butt splices and a range taking crimper for residential, and something similar to a Fargo for commercial.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is what we used.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

That looks like what I use. Mine are Blackburn H-taps or Kearneys. Whatever the brand they are always called H-taps around here.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

How do those "H taps" work? Is there a special crimping tool?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, there is a tool with assorted dies I use. It is a manual tool with wooden handles resembling a set of bolt cutters. There are also hydraulic tools that are dieless and ones that use dies. There are battery powered tools as well. Google Greenlee Gator to see one of these. They are awesome but expensive.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

And this is the cover.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> I thought the POCO always made those connections? At least they do in FPL land.


For single family dwellings we make those taps, IF we are on the approved "contractor tap-on" list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rong said:


> Speedy I have not heard the term Fargo bugs. Are they like the Blackburn W compression connectors and C covers?


For the life of me I can't find an image of a Fargo bug and cover.

They are similar, sort of, to the Blackburn parallel groove connector with a cover.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> I thought the POCO always made those connections? At least they do in FPL land.


Same here in this neck of the woods. Plus it can get interesting and confusing at times, dealing with FPL, OUC, KUA, and Progress Energy, and all of them have their own way of doing things.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Here the POCO makes the connections as well.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

We're only required to do temporary splices, although often the POCO leaves them permanently. I used to use split bolts, but butt splices are cheaper and MUCH easier to install.

Dave


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

POCO makes those connections here as well.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

I have seen big blues (wire nuts) used before....not something I'd try however :001_huh:


----------

